# X-Men: Apocalypse - Erster Kino-Trailer angedockt



## SimonFistrich (11. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *X-Men: Apocalypse - Erster Kino-Trailer angedockt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: X-Men: Apocalypse - Erster Kino-Trailer angedockt


----------



## kidou1304 (11. Dezember 2015)

Oh yes Baby, endlich.


----------



## hawkytonk (13. Dezember 2015)

Wenn denn nur Apocalypse wie Apocalypse aussehen und sich anhören würde...  Der Rest sieht ganz nett aus.


----------



## stevem (16. Dezember 2015)

oh man und schon wieder ein X-Men: Apocalypse Film in dem es um die Zerstörung der Welt geht, hatten wir das nicht schon ein paar mal ? -.-


----------

